# Verrostete/Verwitterte Logo erstellen



## Schnickschnack (10. März 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe schon die Suche bemüht aber nichts passendes gefunden. Ich möchte gerne den unten angehängten Effekt mit zwei anderen Logos erzeugen. Die Logos sollen ebenfalls wie bei der Vorlage in einanderlaufen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es für Macromedia Fireworks einen Filter oder ähnliches gibt bzw. wie ich diese Optik hinbekomme?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## smileyml (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

also das ineinander verschmelze in dieser Art und Weise ist klar entwickelt und keinen schwer kontrollierbarem Automatismus unterlegen. Demnach ist es einfache Zeichenarbeit und gehört zur kreativen/konzeptionellen Umgang mit dem Logo.

Die im Tonic erwähnte Verwitterung sieht im Beispiel eher nach einer Art überlagerten Textur aus. Also bietet sich ein Foto oder aber diverse Grunge-Brushes gepaart mit Effekten an.

Grüße Marco


----------

